# Hair transplant in Dubai



## Stompy Foot (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi all, 

a sensitive subject but one I'm sensibly researching. I searched the forum and couldn't find any in-depth discussion on the topic of hair loss treatment in Dubai. Have only recently arrived in Dubai and am giving serious consideration to having FUE hair treatment (much like Mr. Wayne Rooney).

Has anyone on the forum had FUE treatment or any hair restoration in Dubai? Heard any stories from reliable sources? There are quite a few clinics in Dubai and at this early stage I'm trying to filter the good from the bad.

Any input would be great,

regards

Stompy Foot.


----------



## Yas.2k (Aug 2, 2011)

*Hair transplant*

Hi stompy,

Just wondered if you have looked into this subject anymore?? I'm not a expat but was surfing the net when I come across your post lol.

If you do have any luck in finding out could you give me a shout? Doubt I can afford anything near the 30k Wayne Rooney paid for his. I have been very worried about my hair and stupidly paid 3k to advanced hair studio for their laser treatment, never been so ripped off in my life!

Regards


----------



## Gums (May 25, 2011)

I am not in the market for a treatment like this but is medical / cosmetic / dental tourism common for Dubai expats crossing over to India? I have read headlines in the past about people from the USA going to India for certain procedures because it is so affordable (even after you pay for the flight / hotel)


----------



## Stompy Foot (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi Guys thanks for the posts, apologies for the late reply. Sorry to hear about the laser treatment Yas.2k, I had heard many people were unhappy with that treatment. Whatever clinic I go with I'll report on this blog...here's hoping it has a happy ending!

Gums, I have heard about the option of India for medical procedures. Apparently the facilities there can be incredibly high tech and the price a lot more affordable. However I like the idea of being able to visit a clinic and speak to it's staff, before committing to such an expensive and risky endeavour.

Will let you know how it goes! Any other advice would be much appreciated!


----------

